
Bad news for bees: three-quarters of all honey on Earth has pesticides in it - mariushn
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/5/16424216/honey-neonicotinoids-contamination-honeybees-pollinators-environment
======
freedomben
I hate to get all hippy about this stuff, but I really believe that in the
next few years we are going to start having real evidence that the
proliferation of pesticides and other toxins in our food is quite detrimental
to our health, including mental health.

This in addition to the damage we are causing to our fellow earth-dwelling
species (like the honorable honeybees, whose labor sustains us in many ways).

~~~
freedomben
Why the down votes? I take it you hate bees? Been stung a time or two?

I really enjoy the discussion and community on HN but there are so many people
that just down vote like crazy, and rarely leave a comment to explain why.
It's making this a hostile place.

~~~
linkregister
Why do down votes get to you so much? They are temporary for good comments.
For example, the above comment has a positive karma count now.

What is hostile about a down vote? What I find hostile is rude comments, group
think, and shouting down of unpopular opinions. HN may have its fair share of
group think, but it remains a civil platform.

